# Laptop - 700 Euro



## Felix-der-Knirps (9. März 2011)

Hallo Ihr,

was ich bisher gelesen habe scheine ich hier im richtigen Forum gelandet zu sein 
Vielleicht könnt Ihr Experten mir bei meiner Anfrage helfen:

Der PC meiner Frau wird entsorgt und nun möchte sie ein Laptop. Ab und zu spielen wir gerne mal im LAN, also sollte der neue Laptop auch spielfähig sein.
Glückerlicherweise (für meine Börse) spielen wir nur leicht verdauliche Kost, wie Civilization 5, Anno 1404 und ab und zu mal Starcraft 2. Wir warten beide auf Diablo 3/Sacred 3, womit in etwa die Spiele genannt sind, die der Laptop schaffen sollte. Von der weiteren Ausstattung her ist sie extrem anspruchslos, also kein Blueray oder ähnliches nötig. Ein mattes Display wäre prima und Windows 7 sinnvoll.

Wir würden uns über konkrete Vorschläge freuen!

Danke und Gruß,


----------



## xDave78 (9. März 2011)

700€ ist schon derbe knapp für dei genannten Games. Ich schätze, wenn ihr ein Laptop mit nem i5/i7 findet und Geforce 540mGT bzw AMD HD5730m könnte das so in der Preislage liegen. Allerdings würd ich mal schätzen, dass die genannten Games bestenfalls im mittleren Detailgrad geniessbar sind.

Würde die mal in den Raum stellen:
- Acer Aspire 5742G-464G75Mnkk


Mit nem stationären PC kommt ihr in jedem Fall besser weg...wenn das Lappi allerdings unbedingt sein muss, müsst ihr schon arg mit Abstrichen rechnen. Ein Lappi welches die og Games in hohen Details darstellen kann kostet auf jeden Fall so um die 1000€.


----------



## Ole08 (9. März 2011)

Hallo Ihr, also ein Notebook für 700 Euro und für diese Spiele, noch dazu nen mattes Display das wird hart. Displaygröße ist Euch egal?
 Toshiba Satellite pro l650 oder l670

Einmal mit 15 und einmal mit 17 Zoll und beide mit hd 5650


----------



## Felix-der-Knirps (10. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Würde ich denn bei einer Budgeterhöhung auf 800 spürbar bessere Performance erhalten? Oder müsste der Sprung schon noch größer sein?

Habt Ihr noch weitere Laptops die Ihr empfehlen könnt? Bei der Suche on my own hört sich das alles irgendwie nach bömischen Dörfern an


----------



## xDave78 (10. März 2011)

Nee, also mait 800EUr bekommst Du nicht wesentlich bessere Leistung. Da wäre lediglich ein Update im Bezug auf die "Qualität" in Verarbeitung, Display usw drin. Wie gesagt das ist schon so "Einstiegsgamer" Equip...die nächste Stufe ist so bei knapp 1.000EUR mit den Gamerlappis von Medion (X68xx/ X78xx) mit denen dann schon eher von qualitativ hochwertigem spielen die Rede sein kann. Für ältere Games würde das 700-800EUR Teil gehen...aber SC2, Anno1404 und Sacred3 sind nicht zimperlich was den Leistungshunger anbetrifft. Ne Alternative wäre es, mal bei Ebay nach gebrauchten Lappis zu schaun. Das Lappi was ich zum spielen nehme geht dort um die 700-800EUR weg - damit kann ich Anno und SC2 zB schon auf "hoch" spielen. (MSI GT725 mit P9500 und HD4850)


----------



## Ole08 (10. März 2011)

Naja bei den Spielen kann man halt leider nicht von leicht verdaulich sprechen, was den Hardware Hunger betrifft!
Wenn Du in Deinem Budget bleiben möchtest, dann verzichte auf nen mattes tft und dann geht auch was!
z.B. Acer Aspire 7745g mit ner HD 5850


----------



## Hydroxid (10. März 2011)

Hab mal n ganz guten für dich gefunden 
Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire 5742G-488G75Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Hydroxid (10. März 2011)

Obwohl: Der ist auch ganz gut 
Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire 7552G-N934G50Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Ole08 (10. März 2011)

Schau mal den hier, echt geiles P/L:

Acer Aspire 7745G-484G50Mnks (LX.PUP02.193) Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Felix-der-Knirps (14. März 2011)

So, Urlaub vorbei und wir wieder daheim. Wir haben uns heute bei MediaMarkt mal glänzende Bildschrime angeschaut und siehe da, meine Frau stimmt dem zu!
Somit kommen die oben geposteten in Frage! In meinen Augen sind die sich sehr ähnlich, unterscheiden sich aber voneinander. Wenn ich nun eines von den drei nehmen würde, welches ist die beste Wahl?

Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire 5742G-488G75Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de
Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire 7552G-N934G50Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de
Acer Aspire 7745G-484G50Mnks (LX.PUP02.193) Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen! 
Danke und Gruß,

(irgendwie klappt das verlinken nicht, sind im Prinzip die drei letzten Verlinkungen)


----------



## Felix-der-Knirps (15. März 2011)

Um das Ganze vielleicht mal zu vereinfachen, 1, 2 oder 3 

1. ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850
mit 4 GB RAM
AMD® Phenom™ II   N930 Prozessor  4x 2,0 GHz
Auflösung (1600x900)
17 Zoll

 2. NVIDIA Geforce GT 540M 
mit 8GB RAM
Intel® Core™ i5   480M Prozessor  2x 2,66 GHz 
Auflösung  (1366x768)
15 Zoll

3.  ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850
mit 4 GB RAM
Intel Core i5 480M 2x 2.66
Auflösung (1600x900)
17 Zoll


----------



## $ mcchurch $ (15. März 2011)

Also mein Laptop is die Nummer 3. zumindest hat er die selben Anforderungen.
Ich komme sehr gut klar uns spiele allerdings auch Crysis 2, bei mir passt es gut und ich kann die nur nummer 3. empfehlen 
meiner hat mich 745 ,- gekostet und es einfach nur einguter kauf.

Mfg mcchurch


----------



## TMO (15. März 2011)

Das ganz klar die nummer 1.
Beste grafik und bester CPU!
würd mich mal interessieren, wie teuer der ist und wo er angeboten wird?


----------



## Felix-der-Knirps (15. März 2011)

Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire 7552G-N934G50Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de  zu finden auf der Seite vorher, einer der drei Links.


----------



## TMO (15. März 2011)

Für den Preis--> ganz klar TOP!


----------



## Ole08 (16. März 2011)

Das 7745g ist wohl klar das bessere. Habe Dir das auch schon auf der letzten Seite verlinkt! Für den Preis hab ich nix besseres gefunden.


----------



## Felix-der-Knirps (18. März 2011)

Ole08 schrieb:


> Das 7745g ist wohl klar das bessere. Habe Dir das auch schon auf der letzten Seite verlinkt! Für den Preis hab ich nix besseres gefunden.


 
Vielen Dank zunächst für die schnelle ung gute Beratung hier im Forum!
Wir haben uns für den 7745g entschieden, der seit gestern nun auch hier steht 

Gruß,


----------

